# Less Than Zero



## Neo (Mar 3, 2007)

*I'm reading Less Than Zero* at the moment and I'm comparing it to American Psycho, and I got Rules of Attractions the other day and I'll start that when I'm finished Less Than Zero and I find the long run-on sentences interesting and people are afraid to merge and I tried to buy Galmorama the other day but they didn't have it in.


----------



## TinyMachines (Mar 10, 2007)

This is the only book I ever wished I could take back reading. I am fine reading things like fear and loathing, or burroughs but this book seemed to cross the line everywhere it went. One scene in particular is stuck in my head forever. I think you will know the scene once you get there.


----------



## Der_Parvenu_Meister (Mar 10, 2007)

the rape of the girl? or do you mean american psycho? in which there are many scenes


----------



## TinyMachines (Mar 10, 2007)

yes, the rape of the girl.


----------



## Neo (Mar 11, 2007)

The twelve year old? It was one of the best bits.


----------



## strangedaze (Mar 11, 2007)

its style would piss me off if it were yoked to different subject matter, but i think its perfect. the whole book is like this surreal, hollow journey nowhere. i think its brilliant.


----------



## Der_Parvenu_Meister (Mar 11, 2007)

i think less than zero is far better than nick mcdonells book Twelve, his book is like a pathetic attempt at the dead minimalism ellis achieved. and god the ending was lamentable.


----------



## Neo (Mar 13, 2007)

Less Than Zero was excellent. I've finished it and have now begun Rules of Attraction. Catcher in the Rye sucks compared to Less Than Zero.


----------



## Cipher2 (Mar 14, 2007)

I prefer Lunar Park to any of BEAs previous.  I like the poetic blankness of LTZ but it lacks something when I read it now.  I am not comfortable with BEAs use of violence.  I don't think that he asserts his authority as an author in LTZ to really reinforce a moral message in the violent scenes.  That criticism is one that is more relevant in particular to Glamorama that is gorier.


----------



## Neo (Mar 15, 2007)

I believe me and Ellis would get on very well; his outlook on the world mirrors mine.


----------



## Der_Parvenu_Meister (Mar 16, 2007)

you and thousands of others, there are quite a few generation x writers like him. i've seen interviews with ellis and he always comes off as so tired and partially depressed, i think it would be a let down to meet him.


----------



## Neo (Mar 18, 2007)

Actually i agree. Tried to watch the online interviews with him on BBC but they won't work.


----------



## Der_Parvenu_Meister (Mar 18, 2007)

keep trying, they're an example of what hes like now, he just looks tired and my girlfriend said he sorta looks like a pig, his skin is bad now, and the interviewer sounds like a 14 year old. I dont know its just his work has had the biggest effect on me compared to any other especially with american psycho and when i see all these interviews hes just not what I picture, like the guy who actually sat down and wrote it. Then again I like the rock band Hole but when I see Courtney Love, shes a mess.


----------



## Anarkos (Mar 19, 2007)

This thread is getting bizarre and ridiculous.


----------



## Neo (Mar 19, 2007)

Got to see the interview where he talks about American Psycho and the sequel to Less Than Zero. He sounds very normal, doesn't he?


----------



## Cipher2 (Mar 19, 2007)

I've read and watched quite a few interviews.  A lot of his books were written on drugs which don't do a great job for appearences.  I think a lot of time actually on anti-depressents as well.  The first part of Lunar Park is autobiographical if you can separate it from the fiction.


----------



## Neo (Mar 23, 2007)

I got that, actually. Ihaveaps3 I am nearly finished Rules of Attraction.


----------

